# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Sumo BBQ - Buffet nướng & lẩu không khói kiểu Nhật

## thietht

_Chuỗi SumoBBQ Nướng & Lẩu Nhật Bản sẽ mang tới những hương vị mới cho người yêu ẩm thực. Không phá vỡ mối liên hệ chặt chẽ trong phong cách kiến trúc chuỗi, SumoBBQ nổi bật giữa con phố với hai gam màu chủ đạo đen đỏ._

Sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa không gian 3 tầng rộng thoáng, hình ảnh những đấu sĩ Sumo đồ sộ được sắp xếp ngẫu hững trên mảng tường lớn và những khoảng kính rộng tạo cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mát mẻ, vui nhộn.






Thực khách cho dù ngồi tại bất kì vị trí nào cũng sẽ hoàn toàn thoải mái cảm nhận nét tinh tế nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại, lịch sự của không gian nhà hàng.






Sau ấn tượng ban đầu về không gian, thực khách sẽ tiếp tục đến với cuộc hành trình khám phá thế giới ẩm thực Nhật Bản đa dạng, phong phú, đặc biệt tươi ngon. Đồ ăn tại SumoBBQ được bếp trưởng trực tiếp lựa chọn nguyên liệu và tẩm ướp gia vị nên thực phẩm luôn được đảm bảo tính đồng bộ, thống nhất trong chất lượng, độ tươi mới và mùi vị.






Chỉ với giá buffet 229.000 đồng cho buổi trưa, 269.000 đồng buổi tối, thực khách có thể thỏa sức lựa chọn đồ ăn từ các món chủ đạo như thịt bò nhập khẩu (Úc, Mỹ), hải sản, gia cầm… đến những món đặc sản Nhật Bản như sushi, lẩu Miso, Shabu thơm ngon, Tempura vàng rộm, salad khai vị hay đơn giản một món tráng miệng nho nhỏ nơi đây chắc hẳn cũng sẽ mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm đầy bất ngờ thú vị.



Tại Hà Nội



Tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh


Sự xuất hiện của SumoBBQ đã góp phần mang ẩm thực Nhật đến gần hơn với thực khách Việt Nam.

*Danh sách chuỗi nhà hàng SumoBBQ*

*Tại Hà Nội:*

- SumoBBQ Tầng trệt, Shop El 01, Siêu thị BigC, 222 Trần Duy Hưng, Hà Nội - Tell: (04) 3769 0228
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng SumoBBQ - 222 Trần Duy Hưng

- SumoBBQ 132-134 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Hà Nội – Tell: (04) 3748 0790
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm nhà hàng SumoBBQ - 132-134 Hoàng Quốc Việt

- SumoBBQ 15 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, Hà Nội – Tell: (04) 3776 5654
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng SumoBBQ - Huỳnh Thúc Kháng*

- SmoBBQ 30-32 Quán Sứ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội – Tell: (04) 3938 2025 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng SumoBBQ_

*Tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh*

- SumoBBQ 120Bis Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. – Điện thoại: (08) 3822 7224.
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng SumoBBQ - 120Bis Nguyễn Đình Chiểu

- SumoBBQ Lê Văn Sỹ, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh – Điện thoại: (08)3991 4757
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng SumoBBQ - 300 Lê Văn Sỹ







_
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi

_

----------


## chiakhoa1

Không gian nhà hàng rất đẹp, rất phù hợp với những buổi gặp quan trọng và thân mật

----------


## tranhoang

Mình cũng mới đi ăn ở nhà hàng sumo BBQ 15 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng lúc đầu thấy menu có món nướng cứ tưởng giống kiểu nướng trên chảo mà hay ăn ở các tiệm ăn khác, ai ngờ là nướng trên vỉ sắt, không tiếp xúc với dầu, mỡ gì cả, mùi thơm quyến rũ vô cùng, ai cũng tấm tắc khen ngon. Thực đơn ở đây cũng vô cùng đa dạng, chủ yếu là các loại thịt bò (bò úc, sườn bò, tim bò…), thịt gà, thịt lợn, xúc xích, các loại sushi, salad… và không giới hạn về số lượng các bạn nhé!

----------


## thuty

Đã có lần ăn thi với thằng bạn và suýt bỏ mạng tại đây :-ss

----------


## Alyaj

mấy bạn phục vụ ở đây rất xinh  :blushing: 
thik nhất không gian quán thoáng đẹp  :cuoi1: 
hum nọ ăn buổi trưa về mà no đến tối ko ăn được gì thêm nữa  :cuoi:

----------


## matong

phải nói là đồ ăn quán ngon, nhân viên phục vụ tận tình, híc được hôm đi ăn no gần vỡ bụng

----------


## hoangtran_85

Đồ ăn ở đây đa dạng và ko hạn chế về số lượng nên phải "biết cách ăn" để thưởng thức được hết nhé!  :Boff: Tốt nhất là ăn hết 1 lượt rồi gọi thêm món mình thích ....

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa vào hệ thống nhà hàng này bao giờ
Nhìn lịch sự và sạch sẽ đó chứ, đợt tới sẽ thử

----------

